# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Strength of Caesarstone

## JontyG

Hi All, 
We will be installing a 20mm Caesarstone benchtop on the cabinet in the attached drawing.  
Will the Caesarstone be strong enough to span the 1200mm space indicated? 
This is over our washing machine and dryer - it is a very tight fit, without enough space to fit a divider between the two machines 
Basically, the carcass for this part of the cabinet comprises an 18mm melamine top/substrate supported by two side panels and a backboard. The Caesarstone will run over the top of the substrate. Bench top will be 640mm deep. 
Cheers,
Jonty

----------


## Make it work

I suppose the Caesarstone will self support, but it will fail if too big a load is applied to the unsupported section, but then so will 5mm plywood. 
What do you expect the new top in going to be used for and will it see loads of greater than a few kg's applied in the unsupported section?

----------


## joez

> Basically, the carcass for this part of the cabinet comprises an 18mm melamine top/substrate supported by two side panels and a backboard. The Caesarstone will run over the top of the substrate. Bench top will be 640mm deep. 
> Cheers,
> Jonty

  If it were me i'd be using something stronger than an 18mm melamine top, 18mm plywood with a malemine edging would me a better choice IMO. 
joez

----------


## JontyG

> What do you expect the new top in going to be used for and will it see loads of greater than a few kg's applied in the unsupported section?

  I imagine the heaviest load it will see is a basket of clothes, which could way upto 10kg..   

> 18mm plywood with a malemine edging would me a better choice IMO

  Good point, will probably look at this option.

----------


## arms

> Hi All, 
> We will be installing a 20mm Caesarstone benchtop on the cabinet in the attached drawing.  
> Will the Caesarstone be strong enough to span the 1200mm space indicated? 
> This is over our washing machine and dryer - it is a very tight fit, without enough space to fit a divider between the two machines 
> Basically, the carcass for this part of the cabinet comprises an 18mm melamine top/substrate supported by two side panels and a backboard. The Caesarstone will run over the top of the substrate. Bench top will be 640mm deep. 
> Cheers,
> Jonty

  if you are going this way make sure that you silicone and clamp the leading edges together ,this will give you a 38mm thick top which will be suffice over this distance

----------


## JontyG

> if you are going this way make sure that you silicone and clamp the leading edges together ,this will give you a 38mm thick top which will be suffice over this distance

  Thanks.  Just to explain a bit further, the Caesarstone top will be a 40mm pencil round edge, so even though the bulk of the top is 20mm, it has an extra 20mm strip across the front to form a drop front, as per the attached picture. 
The entire benchtop will be siliconed to the substrate, as I believe is normal practice.

----------


## arms

> Thanks. Just to explain a bit further, the Caesarstone top will be a 40mm pencil round edge, so even though the bulk of the top is 20mm, it has an extra 20mm strip across the front to form a drop front, as per the attached picture. 
> The entire benchtop will be siliconed to the substrate, as I believe is normal practice.

  then what i have said is enough

----------


## JontyG

:2thumbsup:  
Thanks for the responses!

----------


## Corbo

I have installed dozens of Caesarstone benchtops over the last few years in laundries with gaps of 600-900mm but never as big as 1200mm. Usual support is a strip of 19mm wood front and back, and one screwed to the wall if it butts up to it. If it is supported either side and with a 18mm carcass and backboard to support carcass and stone I think it would be strong enough. Caesarstone has a little bit of flex in it and be less likely to brake if you put a really heavy load on it unlike most marbles and granites. The 40mm pencil round edge will add a bit of support as well. 
Installation with a solid flat carcass would consist of silicone blobs front, back and 2 in the middle about a foot apart across the whole bench. Should be more than enough to hold it down.  
Corbo

----------


## JontyG

Thanks Corbo. 
I'm probably going to substitute the 18mm HMR melamine substrate/top with 18mm exterior grade ply, just to add some extra strength as a precaution.

----------


## seriph1

for what it's worth (nothing) there is no way I'd span 1200 with Caesarstone. Not because it won't withstand normal load conditions but because people stand on these things to reach cobwebs and change light globes   -  also: the makers/distributors will be able to advise you on the allowable span .... If you are placing say, a washer and dryer side by side, you could always add a vertical brace (set back if you want it to be more discreet) so the actual span is 600  .... even then I wouldn't stand on the stuff  :Biggrin:  
... finally, Caesarstone has become a generic term for a lot of man made benchtops  -  there is a HUGE variation between products, which is an honest concern. Just thought I would mention it ,seeing how people offer special price reductions on such things and customers are often left in the dark about the actual product until something goes wrong .... like standing on it   :Biggrin:

----------


## JontyG

Thanks Steve, 
I can confirm that the top we are getting is Caesarstone, not some other engineered/reconstituted stone. 
Also, as stated in my original post, I just don't have enough space to fit a vertical brace between the washing machine and dryer - it's a tight fit!

----------


## otzi

> ... finally, Caesarstone has become a generic term for a lot of man made benchtops - there is a HUGE variation between products, which is an honest concern. Just thought I would mention it ,seeing how people offer special price reductions on such things and customers are often left in the dark about the actual product until something goes wrong .... like standing on it

  Would it be in order to ask of the differences in these man made stones. I have come across 'Mass' stone located cnr. Center Rd. and Nepean Hwy. Brighton. If one were to ask for the strongest which would you suggest?

----------

